# Autocruise Augusta 2010 Habitation Door Adjustment



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, I am told by my supplying dealer that if the habitation door on my MH needs to be adjusted to cure the difficulty we are having with opening and shutting it, then any work carried out will not be covered by Swift's warranty (some warranty??).

Anyway I would like to be able to adjust the door myself but don't really know where to start. Hence my plea for some advice either on what I need to do or direction to where I can find out.

Hope someone can help. :?: 

John


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I recently had a new door fitted to my van which Swift warranty paid for because it wouldn't shut properly, eventually had two new doors fitted (first one was a badly repaired new door). Mine never shut properly from ew and I decided to get it sorted before the warranty expired.


----------

